#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [資料] 秋田犬與柴犬之分別 +介紹秋田犬

## 小鱷HeLeN

秋田犬與柴犬之分別 +介紹秋田犬


我們先從外觀來簡單分別
再看下面的性格論述
這樣應該會有所概念的
其實您若是有機會去看看秋田犬與柴犬
您是一定可以一眼分別出的
現場感受差別很大的
若光是看網路的圖片,那是一定會有點渾淆的

外觀簡單的分法
1.大小 : 秋田(公秋田標準肩高66.7公分) ；柴犬(公柴犬標準肩高39.5公分)
2.毛質 : 秋田(中長毛，看起來有點蓬鬆) ；柴犬 (短短的遠，看起來是服貼的)
3.毛色 : 秋田(赤.白.虎斑)；柴犬(赤.黒)
4.頭型大小輪廓 : 秋田(頭骨大、頭蓋頂部稍平、額寬，有明確的從溝和適度的凹處面，頰部相當發達)；柴犬(圓圓的臉,臉型比例較秋田犬小得多了)
6.嘴 : 秋田(厚實,嘴角上揚)；柴犬(就比例來說較秋田犬的嘴型尖、長)
7.尾巴 : 秋田(尾巴的毛值相當豐滿大股)；柴犬(短毛)

一般學理說法

秋田犬的性格特質:
所謂的秋田犬都必須具備悍威、良性、質樸三要素，缺乏其中任何一項，即失去秋田犬的資格。

首先談論悍威，是指秋田犬的膽量、氣力、和精神等等。特別是秋田犬，尤其需俱備驚人的氣魄，有人說姑且不計較外型，若是沒有氣魄，簡直令人不想飼養，可見氣魄是如何受重視了。有氣魄的良犬，即使在展覽會上，也會凜然靜立，腳底有如生根，沈著穩重，頭部保持高昂，睥睨四方、威風八面。那是因為它有自信，才能採取這種姿勢。這種態度總歸一句話，是令人信賴的姿勢。

有氣魄的良犬，即使在平時也不會做無謂的喧擾。一旦有事也不隨便動一步。大有泰山崩於前而面不改色的氣概。沈默時，有如幽靜的森林，一旦活動，也隻有電光火石的比喻能說明它的英姿。這種凜然的氣魄、不屈的魂魄才是秋田犬的真真價值所在。沒有任何東西可以比擬，就因為秋田犬具備這種氣魄，日本人才會深深被它吸引，此話絕非過言。其次談論秋田犬的良性。所謂良性可望文知義，亦即隻秋田犬坦率的性質和質地，良性所顯示的是優秀的知性。

所謂良性中，需具備伶俐、好習性、馴服等特點。具有良好性質的良犬，才能坦率、忠實及絕對的服從。因而秋田犬雖有碩大的身軀，但在絕對的坦誠裡卻包含無可言喻的愛情，也唯有這種良性才顯出秋田犬的畜犬的價值。至於秋田犬的樸實，前面敘述其自然的性質已有提及，是一種自然的美。在質樸之中沒有華美、沒有誇張和粗野，秋田犬，犬如其名，簡單樸實而自然，這就是它的美、它的風姿。
秋田犬是日本犬中體型最大的犬。那魁梧的體格，並且維持它一貫威風堂堂、從容不迫的風格。有位哲學家說，視覺最先的感應在於「獨創的形姿」。秋田犬有其本身最獨特的形姿，令人信賴的，強而有力的魅惑，這是它的優點。至於個部分的優點，富有深味的是臉部，此外耳朵、眼睛、尾巴也各有特色。
額頭寬廣，是指額頭扁平並具有充分的寬廣度。若無寬廣的額頭，就被視為貧乏的面相。在額頭上有極淺的額溝，轉折點也顯示出明顯的曲線，一直移向口吻部位。要是額頭過於上隆（蘋果額）、或是明顯的急峻額段、直的皺紋、橫的縐紋、V字型縐紋等都是不可以的。至於頰部良好的發育就不待說明了。頰部必須要能向外，良好、豐盛的張開。這種豐盛開的頰部以及平坦扁平的額頭，正是秋田犬的特徵。而寬廣的額頭、發達的頰部，由轉折點為界，一直到口吻部位，正是日本犬的特徵。

這種大型犬正式名符其實地以大為貴。骨骼要粗而堅硬，骨質要緊密，肌肉要發達，身高、體重、體積、體態等都要堂堂然，才算標準。而且風貌、動作、態度都講求厚重感，予人不矯飾而純樸的印象。日本犬之所以值得欣賞，也在它這種古樸的外型上。最令愛好大型犬者合意的是，它的個性和外型恰好相反，非常溫和馴服。


柴犬的性格特質

柴犬原生於日本山區，自古以來就被訓練成獵捕禽類和小動物的獵犬，偶爾也幫助人們狩獵大型獵物，例如山豬、鹿和熊；牠們習慣警覺地站在山丘上向下俯望，儘管現在成為家中的寵物，牠們還是保有類似的行為，所以會爬上屋內較高的沙發，或站在屋子的一角，靜靜的觀察人們。

柴犬的體型不大，像是縮小版的日本秋田犬，在日文中，牠的名字就是「小狗」的意思。牠的耳朵堅實而豎立，眼睛細小，鼻子顏色濃黑，腹部毛色白，短而柔軟，背部的毛比較長，最常見的是棕黃色，少數的柴犬背部是黑色，至有全身白色的柴犬；柴犬濃密的尾巴，經常有精神的捲起。柴犬雖然有迷人的外表，也相當聰明，但是牠並不是家家戶戶都適合的寵物，就像其他一些來自北方的犬種，牠們有時候對人會保持距離，甚至有一些冷淡，是一種相當自我的狗兒，有強烈的警覺心和敏銳度，如果對於柴犬這種個性沒有瞭解，最好不要貿然的養。

柴犬的動作非常輕盈敏捷，出門時主人最好牽著牠，因為人們很難跑得比他快，如果沒有牽好，以牠的輕巧嬌小，很可能一溜煙就找不到牠了。儘管如此，還是有許多日本人和各國人士非常喜愛柴犬，牠們聰明、穩定的個性，和嬌小的體型，相當適合城市的生活。







原產地 日本
原名 Akitainu
譯名 秋田犬
身高 雄67公分/雌61公分左右
體重 雄50公斤/雌40公斤左右


足以代表日本的犬種，因而被譽為日本的國犬，一直是最佳人緣獎的最佳得獎人，性格頗為穩重、忠實、溫順性格(對主人)的犬種。

----------


## 許狼中將

真是感謝小鱷HeLeN大大提供如此詳細的資料！
讓中將對這兩種狗有更深的認識！
第一張照片中的狗長的挺像…
《銀牙傳說》裡頭的左助的！

----------


## 小劍

說實話，不管是柴犬還是秋田犬都是我喜歡的類型，
因為看起來都是保起來很舒服的那一種，
謝謝提供那麼詳細的資料！

----------


## 黑月影狼

看完解說還是不會分(炸

不過我很喜歡柴犬那種樸實的毛色~很可愛呢=ˇ=

----------


## Tti

之前其實也常把這2種狗搞混(炸)

結果終於發現最簡單的分別方式還是看體型XD
秋田犬屬於大型犬.柴犬則是屬於小型犬

----------


## 幻兒

...所以三張圖片...
分別是哪種犬呢？

看完了介紹還是分不出來＝　＝...
我好笨呀...
但看來可以以體型來分，30cm和60cm差蠻多的。
不過圖片我還真的看不出來...

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

我分不清......TAT
我老了....糊塗了......
我猜....全都是秋田...哦呵呵呵

----------


## 幻影紅虎

應該全部都是秋田犬
因為柴犬不會長得太壯
這三張圖是從很知名秋田網站摳下來了吧~

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

＝　＝好難分．．．
有個共同點　　都一樣可愛～～

----------

